# Piranha I.d Please



## Jayxgaz (Jun 26, 2012)

No one seems to know which type of serrasalmus this is...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, welcome to Fury









Based on the body shape and head profile, the tail markings and body spots below the lateral line I would say S.compressus.


----------

